

Did forbes.com steal Amazon's menu design? - nns
http://www.forbes.com/

======
fmdud
They seem to have a similar design, but the functionality isn't as good; it
seems to just be a delay, rather than checking the trajectory of the mouse.
See

[http://bjk5.com/post/44698559168/breaking-down-amazons-
mega-...](http://bjk5.com/post/44698559168/breaking-down-amazons-mega-
dropdown)

